# Tom Toy "springing Leg"



## don bohrer (Jun 8, 2003)

Does anyone practice the 10 set Tom Toy form? If so what advice could you share with me. This is my first form in a potential new school. I come from a kenpo background.


----------



## yilisifu (Jun 9, 2003)

Do you mean Tan Tui?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 9, 2003)

The 10 set is usually referred to as the "Muslim" set and features more high kicking techniques than does the 12 set "Buddhist" version.  Advice- stretch and work on your stances.:asian: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes, 
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 9, 2003)

The Buddhist version, but still continue to work on those stances. I enjoy the form myself, as it 's in the Tracy System. good luck with your work!:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Jun 9, 2003)

Yili,
As far as I know it's only been called Tom Toy, but I've only been training there for a week now. 


Randy,
The instructor has indeed said this was a muslim form. Although I am unsure what the differences are between 10, 12 etc...

RCastillo,
We came out of the Tracy system when we were TRACO. However this Kata is not currently part of AKKA. I like the kata, but am told I must practice with no power or effort. Kinda hard since I am not used to this.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2003)

For what it's worth:

Sifu Daniel K. Lee's website http://www.leesshaolinkungfu.com/ lists a 7* Mantis empty-hand set called Tan Tui (Mandarin) or Taam Tuui (Cantonese) and translates it as "Tan's Legs". This is one of the 36 empty-hand sets listed by Huang Han Xian / Wong Hon Fun (the HK Mantis King) 

I'll try to remember to ask my Sifu about it...


----------



## don bohrer (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks FG,

Sometime next month I hope to have the basics of 10 set Tom Toy down.


----------



## Gwailao (Jun 15, 2003)

i know in wah lum northern mantis they have tam tui, very low stances and such. not too familar with it myself though.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 15, 2003)

I tried a search on Tom Toy and got a link to www.shaolininstitute.com/tom_toy 

The page had an explanation of the forms- interesting. I had never heard of them before.

Now I wonder if Tom Toy and Tan Tui are the same...

Anyone?

I would like to see this also if anyone finds a video link.


----------



## Gwailao (Jun 15, 2003)

would think so, just different romanizations of the same chinese term, like ving tsun and wing chun. of taiji and tai chi


----------



## don bohrer (Jun 15, 2003)

I am thinking maybe Tom Toy and Tan Tui would be Cantonese or Mandarin names for the forms?


----------



## Gwailao (Jun 15, 2003)

hmmmm maybe... but its all pinyin anyway, its the actually the way your pronounce it that makes the diff, not the latin based spelling. i think its just a variation. they dont sound that diff being spelled those to ways.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Now I wonder if Tom Toy and Tan Tui are the same...
> Anyone?
> I would like to see this also if anyone finds a video link. *


Yep, they're the same form.  It's that Chinese-English translation problem again.  The 10 form and the 12 form start out the same, but diverge as the passes progress.  Generally, the 10 form features moves which are more athletic and require more flexability, but it's clear that both forms are related.  As to which form came first, that depends on which reference you consult, but the majority I've found point to the 10 form being the original.
I couldn't find any streaming video, but  www.wle.com sells a video of the 12 form.  It's also presented on the  Tracy's System K-22 tape (second version). 
Hope this helps.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Yep, they're the same form.  It's that Chinese-English translation problem again.  The 10 form and the 12 form start out the same, but diverge as the passes progress.  Generally, the 10 form features moves which are more athletic and require more flexability, but it's clear that both forms are related.  As to which form came first, that depends on which reference you consult, but the majority I've found point to the 10 form being the original.
> I couldn't find any streaming video, but  www.wle.com sells a video of the 12 form.  It's also presented on the  Tracy's System K-22 tape (second version).
> Hope this helps.
> ...



I just remembered, there were two different final sections for that form as well! The one on the tape, and then Master Tracy showed us a different one, that he wanted to see implemented.:asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I just remembered, there were two different final sections for that form as well! The one on the tape, and then Master Tracy showed us a different one, that he wanted to see implemented.:asian: *


Thanks for the heads-up.  Do you know if he intends to put the new version out on video or just re-film that section of the old one? :asian: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Thanks for the heads-up.  Do you know if he intends to put the new version out on video or just re-film that section of the old one? :asian:
> 
> Trying to avoid life's potholes,
> Randy Strausbaugh *



To my knowledge, neither!:asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks- 

Easy to navigate site with tons of products! The vid I saw there contains the muslim version. Interesting. 

:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 27, 2003)

A little late on this thread, but I love the Tam Tui set. Now , the "Spring Leg Routine" and actually doing a Tam Tui is quite different, and I have to say, I do not enjoy practicing tam tuis alone.

7sm


----------

